# Prewar Lionel 1684 Loco



## Ronw (Feb 20, 2012)

Bought a Lionel #1684 engine and 1689W Tender (O27)both in pretty good shape- Did get the engine ruinnnig but also found 2 damaged gear wheels. Would like to replace the gear wheels... any idea if I can get replacements? where to get them? Thanks

Any help from the experts would be appreciated


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I suspect that Jeff Kane at the Train Tender (www.ttender.com) would have a set. You may have to buy a full set of 4 wheels, though. If not Jeff, check with these other sources, plus Hennings, too ...

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showpost.php?p=82353&postcount=2

Are those 8-spoke or 12-spoke wheels on the 1684?

TJ


----------



## Ronw (Feb 20, 2012)

*prewar Engine #1684- gear-wheels*

12 spokers... Thanks for the leads...


----------



## Ronw (Feb 20, 2012)

Lionel #1684 engine and 1689W Tender (O27)- History

Question: In Greenbergs 1901-1942 book, can't find Lionel #1684 engine info.. BUT there's a foto of a #1684 with a notation "1689 (A)"- Is that the same casting? Why no 1684 listing? and how do you get a parts listing for 1684- Thanks


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's a parts diagram and list for the 1684, via the wonderful online Olsens library. Click on each small image to open as an individual pdf.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=801

TJ


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

AH HA I found the motor. The Olsen Link these show up on E bay. Maybe you could snag one with wheels. It may be the same price but you may get a few more pieces worth. That motor is very original looking you can't miss it.


----------



## Ronw (Feb 20, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Here's a parts diagram and list for the 1684, via the wonderful online Olsens library. Click on each small image to open as an individual pdf.


Absolutely amazing!!! BTW, Jeff has the gear wheels- new parts and very reasonable...placing the order today... I will try the Olsens listing as I would like to get the same type of info for my new Tender... (I should also buy a lottery tkt today while the going is good) THANK YOU!


----------

